# Fast-CGI Fehler



## BoKo (16. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe festgestellt, dass immer mehr Webseiten bei mir das Problem bekommen, dass sie im Fast-CGI Modus nicht mehr laufen und einen HTTP 500 Error ausgeben.

Ich konnte das Problem nun soweit zurückverfolgen sodass ich vermute, dass eines der letzten ISPConfig Updates (vermutlich das Security Update) für neue und geänderte Fast-CGI Konfigurationen die Rechte in /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/webxxx/ auf 550 setzt, diese waren vorher 755. Dies hat zur Folge, dass Apache die Konfiguration nicht mehr lesen kann und den HTTP 500 Error ausgibt. Setze ich nun die Rechte auf 551 dann lädt die Webseite wieder korrekt.

Leider wird bei jeder Änderung im ISPConfig Panel das Recht wieder auf 550 zurück gesetzt.


----------



## nowayback (16. Feb. 2018)

to reproduce: https://www.howtoforge.com/ öffnen, in das suchfeld etwas eingeben und [enter] drücken


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem 500er Fehler. Nur dass howtoforge das garnicht nutzt, also nichts mit reproduce  Der Fehler bei Howtoforge lag am Erreichen eines Limits in der Virtualisierungsumgebung.


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2018)

Zu dem Problem von BoKo, welche Linux Distribution und Version nutzt Du denn?

Hier mal die Rechte von einem aktuellen ISPConfig 3.1.11 auf Debian 9, php-fcgi funktioniert einwandfrei in web1 und web3:

root@server1:~# ls -la /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/
total 24
drwxr-xr-x 6 root      root      4096 Dec 14 22:18 .
drwxr-xr-x 9 root      root      4096 Jan 27 05:51 ..
drwxr-xr-x 2 ispapps   ispapps   4096 Sep 20 13:43 apps
drwxr-xr-x 2 ispconfig ispconfig 4096 Jun 16  2017 ispconfig
dr-xr-x--- 2 web1      client0   4096 Dec 14 22:18 web1
dr-xr-x--- 2 web3      client0   4096 Jan 10 22:22 web3


----------



## BoKo (16. Feb. 2018)

Debian 8.10  ISPConfig Version: 3.1.11

Es kann natürlich auch ein anderes Problem sein, ich habe eben durch Zufall herausgefunden, dass es mit 550 nicht funktioniert aber mit 551 schon.

im Error Log der Webseite steht:

[fcgid:warn] [pid 3515] (104)Connection reset by peer: [client xxxxx] mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
[core:error] [pid 3515] [client xxxxx] End of script output before headers: index.php


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2018)

Was für ein filesystem ist /var/www bei Dir? NFS mount?


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2018)

Debian 8 habe ich auf einigen live servern, da geht fastcgi bei mir auch, Muss also irgend was spezifisches an Deiner Config sein.


----------



## BoKo (16. Feb. 2018)

Nein kein NFS, lokale virtuelle Disk.
Das ist aber ein Anhaltspunkt denn ich habe neulich 2 Sachen gemacht. Einmal das ISPConfig Update und zum anderen die HDD Emulation der virtuellen qemu Disk geändert, damit ich die discard Funktion nutzen kann.


----------



## Doccos (30. März 2018)

Gibt es hierzu schon eine Lösung?
Ich hab das selbe Problem seit dem Update funkioniert keine Seite mehr, wenn die configs neu angelegt werden.
Debian 9, virtuelle Maschine, isp.3.11.1

----Problem hat sich von selbst gelöst-------
Das Problem hat sich nach 2 stunden von selbst gelöst... Keine Ahnung was schuld war


----------

